
Humans Are the Sex Organs of Technology – Kevin Kelly (2007) - carrozo
https://kk.org/thetechnium/humans-are-the/
======
carrozo
Does anyone know of any other writing exploring this idea? I once read
something arguing that grassland biomes “used” humans as useful idiots to
dominate the globe from previous flora but can’t track it down.

